

How can we make our products known by lots of people? - leon4u

Plz answer me, thanks.
======
esausti
Sorry, but there is no short cut. The best way to get the word out is to
create something worth talking about.

There are usually just two reasons someone will talk about your company:

(1) You either have a phenomenal product; (2) You have phenomenal customer
service.

If you're a first time entrepreneur focus on the customer service first.

In the very early stages, it's inevitable that your product is going to suck.
Don't worry about it. Everyone's product sucks at the beginning. You can
compensate for your sucky product by creating a culture of out-of-this-world
customer service from day one. Send virtual hugs to your customers and give
people a reason to spread the word about your company! Over time, continue to
listen to your customers and keep iterating your product so that it sucks a
little less each day...

When the quality of your product catches up to the quality of your customer
service, you'll be in a great place.

------
revorad
<http://laughingcomputer.com>

------
ericingram
Go to <http://startupli.st>

